# My new toy lol



## bigalbest (Jul 6, 2008)

Got this for my birthday and really like the look and feel of the Canon G9. Not the image quality I would expect from a pro camera but still pretty nice to carry with me all the time. Here are a few shots I did today because I think this thing is beautiful to look at.



















Larger versions and better descriptions can be found at http://www.flickr.com/photos/22790325@N04/


----------



## bigalbest (Jul 7, 2008)

Man, I thought these were pretty good. Any suggestions on how to improve?


----------



## pm63 (Jul 7, 2008)

The lighting is lush but they are crooked(!), and the composition is strage and off center... for product photography right in the center would be better.

But yeah. lighting and overall presentation are amazing though the crookedness is very distracting.


----------



## Neuner (Jul 7, 2008)

The lighting is great but the interest is minimal.  They're right, it needs to be aligned and I would do a tighter shot.  I'd have the camera at an angle to give it some depth.


----------



## bigalbest (Jul 7, 2008)

pm63 said:


> The lighting is lush but they are crooked(!), and the composition is strage and off center... for product photography right in the center would be better.
> 
> But yeah. lighting and overall presentation are amazing though the crookedness is very distracting.



Thanks, ya they are a little crooked might do a re-shoot.


----------



## bigalbest (Jul 7, 2008)

Neuner said:


> The lighting is great but the interest is minimal.  They're right, it needs to be aligned and I would do a tighter shot.  I'd have the camera at an angle to give it some depth.



I'm going to try some different angles, thanks for the input.


----------



## bigalbest (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## bigalbest (Jul 10, 2008)

Does anyone like my re-shoot? Hate it? Interesting or keep trying? Give me your unvarnished opinion.


----------



## keith204 (Jul 10, 2008)

My favorite is the first one you posted...the very first.  Jut tweak the crop/rotate a bit.


----------



## KabeXTi (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm really interested in learning how to take product photos.  I really like what you've done here :thumbup:

Any more info you can provide on the set up besides what is in the picture?  What exactly is a 'gelled' speedlight?  What is the 'gelled' part of it?


----------



## bigalbest (Jul 11, 2008)

KabeXTi said:


> I'm really interested in learning how to take product photos.  I really like what you've done here :thumbup:
> 
> Any more info you can provide on the set up besides what is in the picture?  What exactly is a 'gelled' speedlight?  What is the 'gelled' part of it?



A gel is a translucent colored sheet of plastic that you can shoot your strobe through to achieve effects like the colored spots in these photos. They can also be used for color correction in mixed lighting. A great place to learn about these techniques and related info is http://strobist.blogspot.com/
One thing that is not immediately obvious is my use of large styrofoam panels to reflect (white panel), or restrict reflection (black panels). This gives the crisp look to the light on the product and minimizes lens flare. I have gotten a lot of inspiration from the Strobist group on flickr and from the book "Light, Science and Magic".


----------



## bigalbest (Jul 11, 2008)

keith204 said:


> My favorite is the first one you posted...the very first.  Jut tweak the crop/rotate a bit.



Thanks for the comment, and I tried to rotate the crop a little and the real problem is that either the camera or the floor line is off.


----------



## KabeXTi (Jul 11, 2008)

bigalbest said:


> A gel is a translucent colored sheet of plastic that you can shoot your strobe through to achieve effects like the colored spots in these photos. They can also be used for color correction in mixed lighting. A great place to learn about these techniques and related info is http://strobist.blogspot.com/
> One thing that is not immediately obvious is my use of large styrofoam panels to reflect (white panel), or restrict reflection (black panels). This gives the crisp look to the light on the product and minimizes lens flare. I have gotten a lot of inspiration from the Strobist group on flickr and from the book "Light, Science and Magic".



Thanks a lot for that info :thumbup:


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jul 14, 2008)

I like the stormtrooper ones haha:thumbup:


----------

